# The "Bad" box (Truth will out)



## Mike Jones (Mar 27, 2013)

Not all of these are from "long ago". It's my "humble box". And on occasion, I find something in there that is an easy fix, now that I know how. The pieces in here are rejects that will not go out of my shop...sometimes the wood failed, sometimes the finish failed, and ....well, you know the rest. :dash2::dash2::dash2:

[attachment=21605]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Not all of these are from "long ago". It's my "humble box". And on occasion, I find something in there that is an easy fix, now that I know how. The pieces in here are rejects that will not go out of my shop...sometimes the wood failed, sometimes the finish failed, and ....well, you know the rest. :dash2::dash2::dash2:



Mike I have a bad box also!!! Most people call it a wood stove.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

mike thats your bad box? Theres some walnut goodies in there that look great!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2013)

Just one box?!?:dash2::dash2::dash2:

I tend to out everything I turn in boxes... Before eventually burning much of it .:i_dunno: If you every do another 'fix', before and after photos would be cool.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 28, 2013)

how much to ship that box to me? I see some stuff I would love to mess with......


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Not all of these are from "long ago". It's my "humble box". And on occasion, I find something in there that is an easy fix, now that I know how. The pieces in here are rejects that will not go out of my shop...sometimes the wood failed, sometimes the finish failed, and ....well, you know the rest. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...


Well, to show you my wood stove box would be kinda tough....it would just look like a pail of ashes. :teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Just one box?!?:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> I tend to out everything I turn in boxes... Before eventually burning much of it .:i_dunno: If you every do another 'fix', before and after photos would be cool.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 Hmmm, O.K...will do!


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 29, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> how much to ship that box to me? I see some stuff I would love to mess with......



:i_dunno:: Thanks for the thought. But rummaging through that box is like a mini refresher course (what not to do next time) And at my age I need reminders!:wacko1:


----------



## Walt (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Not all of these are from "long ago". It's my "humble box". And on occasion, I find something in there that is an easy fix, now that I know how. The pieces in here are rejects that will not go out of my shop...sometimes the wood failed, sometimes the finish failed, and ....well, you know the rest. :dash2::dash2::dash2:



I'll take the bangle in yer bad box!

Walt


----------

